# I'll just leave this here....



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

Red Sea reefer 170
Vectra m1 return
Mp40wQd
Reef octopus 110sss
Ai prime hd(temporary) 

feel free to comment/ criticize


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks good to me! Everything seems happy 

Are you happy?


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Looks good to me! Everything seems happy
> 
> Are you happy?


Yeah I am very happy! Combining the two systems made the most sense and it also allowed me to upgrade as well which was nice! Only thing I'm not happy with is my photos being sideways!!!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

jackmccann said:


> Yeah I am very happy! Combining the two systems made the most sense and it also allowed me to upgrade as well which was nice! Only thing I'm not happy with is my photos being sideways!!!


I was wondering how the water was staying inside

Looking good


----------



## jackmccann (Feb 3, 2012)

explor3r said:


> I was wondering how the water was staying inside
> 
> Looking good


Thanks mate! Just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Very beautiful, I love the red sea reefer line of tanks.


----------

